# Little leafy lace cowl - free pattern



## IsolaLily (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there! Have just added a free pattern for a super soft lacy cowl for kids! I call it Little leafy lace cowl and you find it on my blog http://isolalily.blogspot.com/2012/02/little-leafy-lace-cowl-free-pattern.html


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is so sweet!


----------



## akkath (Nov 15, 2011)

That blue is so lovely, and what a beautiful little girl. Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## IsolaLily (Oct 21, 2011)

thank you! 
Yes, this blue hue is wonderful, it's called Blue Surf (Malabrigo Lace) and is really crisp and bright.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would LOVE that cowl for myself. What changes do I do to make it fit for an adult.


----------



## IsolaLily (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks! 
Hmmm.. I'm can't guarantee it, but I think that it will work if you cast on 326 sts. It will give you a cowl that is about 60 cm long lying flat, (after the ends have been sewn together).
When you reach row 27 the patterns says repeat row 3-14 - repeat these rows TWICE before you continue in pattern, thus adding more leaves to your cowl. This should require a little more than one skein of Malabrigo Lace. 
If you make this, I would LOVE to see it! Good luck!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

She is so cute and the shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

IsolaLily said:


> Thanks!
> Hmmm.. I'm can't guarantee it, but I think that it will work if you cast on 326 sts. It will give you a cowl that is about 60 cm long lying flat, (after the ends have been sewn together).
> When you reach row 27 the patterns says repeat row 3-14 - repeat these rows TWICE before you continue in pattern, thus adding more leaves to your cowl. This should require a little more than one skein of Malabrigo Lace.
> If you make this, I would LOVE to see it! Good luck!


Wish I had such a darling little girl to knit this for! Thank you for the pattern; it's beautiful! Thank you for your suggestions for knitting it for an adult.

Virginia


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty, the model and cowl.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you lend the model for a few cuddles? She is adorable as is the lovely cowl.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

this is lovely....your model and the cowl, both
what a charmer your daughter is !!!

Can you tell me the diameter of your finished cowl?


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

So beautiful...both your daughter and the cowl. Thanks for the advice in "adultifying" it. Will be trying this as an Easter cowl for myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

my goodness, such a sweetie.

like the cowl, too. does this little one keep it on her?


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

What a darling pattern for an equally darling little girl! My granddaughter would love it! Thanks for the pattern and for the adjustments for an adult version.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

lovely, great color, and your model is absolutely beautiful


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

She's precious! And the cowl is lovely.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this is just right for my Granddaughter.... time to get started for next Christmas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the cowl! What a cute model!


----------



## MATHIE (Jan 20, 2012)

Just placed on Pinterest! Just beautiful!


----------



## MATHIE (Jan 20, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## MATHIE (Jan 20, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It looks wonderful and thanks for sharing the pattern! I'm in love with Malabrigo yarn!


----------



## IsolaLily (Oct 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> my goodness, such a sweetie.
> 
> like the cowl, too. does this little one keep it on her?


Thank you all for all your sweet comments!
Yes, she does keep it on! I've noticed that cowls work better than scarves for some reason..


----------



## IsolaLily (Oct 21, 2011)

dana768 said:


> this is lovely....your model and the cowl, both
> what a charmer your daughter is !!!
> 
> Can you tell me the diameter of your finished cowl?


Thank you so much!
The diameter is 30 cm lying flat.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for the pattern :-D


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Isolalilly

thank you for your reply

I just have to figure this into inches hah :?:


----------



## IsolaLily (Oct 21, 2011)

dana768 said:


> Isolalilly
> 
> thank you for your reply
> 
> I just have to figure this into inches hah :?:


I'm sorry, 30cm is about 12 inches!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

again, thank you :?


----------

